

After UK High Court Ruling The Pirate Bay could be Blocked - kumarrahul
http://www.freshtechweb.com/after-uk-high-court-ruling-the-pirate-bay-could-be-blocked.html
According to the judgment of London high court, the Pirate Bay could be blocked in the UK due to committing copyright infringement by this torrent site and its users.
======
fragsworth
I find it amazing that governments don't recognize the futility of their
efforts to stop piracy. Will blocking the Pirate Bay is going to do raise the
profits of copyright owners even the tiniest bit?

As long as people can communicate information, there will be piracy. The only
thing that will result from government efforts to prevent piracy is varying
loss of our rights to communicate.

~~~
bwarp
They need to look like they're doing something for the elite or they'd lose
their political sponsorship. Seriously though, it's not going to change a
thing. You can't kill an idea.

~~~
antihero
Perhaps the government is filled with really nice, decent people who are every
so often doing token things like this that won't really impact on us, in order
to appease the industry that pays its bills whilst still maintaining our
freedom.

Perhaps pigs can fly.

------
owlmusic
This article reads better: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2012/02/pirate-bay-r...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2012/02/pirate-bay-ruled-to-infringe-copyright-could-be-blocked-
in-uk.ars)

